# Things to Do Near Disneyland - Blogs Index



## WebmasterMaryJo

*Offsite Eats at Disneyland: Welcome Roscoe’s Chicken & Waffles!*
Nancy Johnson | March 6, 2013 |

On the news segment of the episode of the DIS Unplugged Disneyland Edition podcast, we were thrilled to bring you the announcement that the world-famous Roscoe’s House of Chicken N Waffles is opening a new location in Anaheim at 2110 S. Harbor Boulevard - just few blocks south of the Disneyland Resort (which sits at 1313 Harbor)!  Since there is a whole section of the population that has never heard of or experienced the glories of this classic Southern combination, I thought I’d give you a peek at what you’ll be getting for a fairly reasonable amount of money.  That, combined with the fact that you can get take-out from them, creates an extremely viable new option for hungry park guests of every shape, size, and budget!  A favorite of both the L.A. local and celebrity culture, this is truly one of my favorite places to get a bit of home-style comfort, with amazing hospitality and service.  I’m thrilled that Disneyland guests will now be easily able to experience it, too!






Read more ...

 *** ºOº *** 

*Preserving Walt Disney’s Visions*
Michael Bowling | February 10, 2013






“We are eager to build a better Mouse sanctuary, not a better mousetrap. We want to keep Mickey around for a very long time.” – Theo Gluck, Director, Walt Disney Studio Library Restoration & Preservation
The Walt Disney Family Museum and The Walt Disney Studios are both dedicated to preserving the art of Walt Disney and his artists. The Walt Disney Family Museum works to preserve animation cels from the classic films in its collection and The Walt Disney Studios is working to restore and preserve its film library.

Read more...


 *** ºOº *** 

*Disneyland 101 – We’re Going to Disneyland!*
Wayne Toigo | February 6, 2013 






We’ve all heard the phrase.  It’s become almost a standard for the ultimate reward, the ultimate celebration.  It’s been used by Super Bowl victors, and the lead in question (“What are you going to do next?”) has been transformed to precede almost any major accomplishment.  The phrase itself generates anticipation in every age.  I must admit that I’m definitely one of those fans, and I react just as strongly as the millions of others who know just what it’s like when we say the phrase…

*We’re going to Disneyland!*
We’re calling this series of segments, Disneyland 101.  You can also listen to the full “We’re Going to Disneyland!” segment on our recent episode of the DIS Unplugged Podcast: Disneyland Edition.

Read more...

 *** ºOº *** 

*Mt. Wilson Observatory – A Day Visit from the Disneyland Resort*
Mary Jo | November 5, 2012






High above Los Angeles, in the San Gabriel Mountains, stands the Mount Wilson Observatory at 5,710 feet (1,524 meters).  This observatory, built in 1917, was the largest in the world for over 30 years.  It was used by famous astronomers, like Edwin Hubble, and important discoveries that have stood the test of time were made at this very spot. For those visiting the Disneyland Resort, the drive to this historic landmark is less than 60 miles away and makes for a very enjoyable day visit.

Read more...

 *** ºOº *** 

*The Ramona Pageant ~ A California Tradition*
Mary Jo | March 5, 2012 






This spring, when visiting the Disneyland Resort and looking for a little something different, you might want to check out the Ramona Pageant (aka The Ramona Outdoor Play) that takes place in the inland town of Hemet.  The play itself began in 1923, and uses natural landscape as a backdrop to bring a bit of California culture and history to life.  There are about 400 in the cast, and it features acting, dancing, live music, and horseback riding.   The Ramona Pageant is the largest outdoor play, and the longest running play in the United States.  It is also the official California State Play.  It is put on by local residents, though there have been some well-known artists who acted in it, like Raquel Welch and Ann Archer, just to name a couple.

Read more...

 *** ºOº *** 

Knott’s Merry Farm Christmas Crafts Fair
Mary Jo | December 6, 2011 






Near the Disneyland Resort is the first American theme park ~ Knott’s Berry Farm, and during the holiday season Knott’s is transformed into Knott’s Merry Farm. 

It has been a long-standing tradition for Knott’s to host a Christmas Crafts Fair in its Ghost Town.  Through the years, the crafts fair has changed, and each year brings a slightly different experience.

Read more...

 *** ºOº ***


----------

